# Deficiency Diagnosis Needed - Windelov



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

What do these patches mean? What am I missing?

I have been keeping 3 bunches of Windelov Java Fern in a small quarantine bowl by a window for weeks. I dosed a little bit of flourish once a week and with some aquarium water. They appeared to be fine.

A few days ago I moved them into a 3 gallon fishless aquarium with other plants (anubias, marimos) and all of a sudden they started developing dark patches of green/brown that are slightly transparent (some with holes). I was dosing flourish every other day. No CO2, No excel.

Thanks.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This is common in Java Fern species. It is due to low nitrates. Cut-off the discoloured leaves and increase the nitrates and no more brown patches . 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> This is common in Java Fern species. It is due to low nitrates. Cut-off the discoloured leaves and increase the nitrates and no more brown patches .
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart. So I guess it is because I didn't have any fish in the tank for the first few days.

Thanks.


----------

